# Arc Audio XXD 4080 and a noise problem



## therealdeal74 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been using this amp for a few weeks now and I got it at a good price. The amp is tiny and puts out a good amount of power for its size. It has a glowing blue Arc Audio logo on the top. The speaker and power connectors are all on the same side, audio inputs are on the opposite side. The power connectors only accept up to 8 gauge which is sufficient considering this amp is an efficient class D amp and has 2 20 amp fuses on it.

Installed it puts out a good amount of power to my JBL GTO804 to the point where that thing really pounds. But here is the problem I've been having, it makes a lot of noise. First, without even connecting the inputs and the inputs set to their lowest setting, you can power it on and hear a high pitched whine. It's not really loud but definitely audible. The other problem is that bass notes transmit through to the front inputs in the form of a high pitched sine wave. This is very audible when I play sub 80 Hz sine waves.

Does anyone else have this amplifier and is having the same experience? Did I get a bad one?

I realize Arc Audio is a very respected brand but I also have to keep in mind these are their inexpensive class D models. However, I think the noise issues are unacceptable.


----------



## therealdeal74 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, wish I would have searched correctly before I bought this amp. Others are having the same problem.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/no-question-dumb-forum/82505-new-4ch-amp-noise-hiss-whine.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/no-question-dumb-forum/79798-new-arc-xxd-5080-noise.html


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought this amp about 2 weeks ago and I get the same thing? Do you know if this is a defect in the amp?


----------



## therealdeal74 (Sep 9, 2008)

000zero said:


> I just bought this amp about 2 weeks ago and I get the same thing? Do you know if this is a defect in the amp?


Seems like it's a common problem for these amps if you ask me...


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

The only way I was able to fix this issue was buy another amp and run my sub from that amp. Sucks..


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I had a slight issue with mine, but was hearing it through the front speakers(running the amp as a 3ch 2 front comp's and bridged to the rear) once i ran the ground out to my battries grounding point the issue went away


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

just call arc audio customer support and let them know and they would hook you up.. atleast they did for me.. i had a problem with channels 3 and 4 when bridging .. i rung them up told them the problem and had zero problems after.. one of the best little amps on the market if you ask me for the price and size..


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

vidizzle said:


> just call arc audio customer support and let them know and they would hook you up.. atleast they did for me.. i had a problem with channels 3 and 4 when bridging .. i rung them up told them the problem and had zero problems after.. one of the best little amps on the market if you ask me for the price and size..


How did they help you? Did they explain how to connect the amp? Did they replace it? What exactly was your issue with channels 3 and 4?


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

the speakers wen connected was distorting at medium to high volume..and i thought it was the speaker at first but when i realised i called arc .. n they told me send them the amp and so i did...they did fix whatever it was and sent it back...couldnt remember what it was though


----------



## tapdatmac (Feb 15, 2008)

The noise you are hearing is most likely coming from the power supply in the amp. This is a common problem with switching power supply's not properly isolated from the rest of the amp or defective parts. Without getting too technical the switching power supply is supposed jump the input frequesny to something like 50KHz, too high for the human ear, but in some cases it makes a horrible whine or squeal. I have heard of this same problem with LCD Tv's, Computer monitors. It is always the switching PS.


----------

